# Plants Shopping Part 2



## eggshells (Dec 10, 2012)

*Nepenthes*


----------



## eggshells (Dec 10, 2012)

new spp from mindanao. The pitchers are done but they are huge.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2012)

Great ferns, nepenthes and saraccenia!!!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 11, 2012)

Is this from Manila seed bank in Quezon ?


----------



## eggshells (Dec 11, 2012)

Ditto said:


> Is this from Manila seed bank in Quezon ?



Yes


----------



## Ditto (Dec 11, 2012)

I see you went to Jun's shop with the pitcher plants 

WHat's the status of the area ? - are all the entrances except from the 2 main entrances still closed ?


----------



## eggshells (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, they are still close. Spoke with Jun about anitum / adductum habitat. I learned a lot. Not a lot of orchids this time around. Or at least what it used to. But during orchid shows in February. There are a lot of vendors. Too bad I will be long gone by then.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you try Centris on Sunday mornings?


----------



## eggshells (Dec 11, 2012)

No not yet. I haven't been into the "tiangge" do they have some there?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes but infrequently


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------

